# انشاء فريق عمل عربي لانجاز عمل تطبيقي اصنع مروحية خفيفة ذات مقعدين



## الطيار المغربي (22 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم 

و حتى لا اطيل عليكم سادخل في الموضوع مباشرة

انا مكانيكي خاص بالسيارات 
بالاضافة الى اني حرفي في اصلاح الالات الاليكترونكية...




مند ما يناهز 3 سنوات و همي هو صنع مروحية عمودية صغيرة لدي افكار احسن من جيدة دالك لخبرتي بالمكانيكة و الالكترونيك بالضافة الى اشياء اخرى لا يصح قولها



المهم اريد تكون فريق عمل عربي من اجل دمج افكارنا وتكوين تصميم احسن لانه و كما يقال في مثل مغربي 
-يد واحدة لا تصفق-

نهيك عن بعض الذين يستهزؤن من افكارك
من اعجبته الفكرة يمكنه التعريف بنفسه و امكانياته الفكرية و الصناعية 
و من ثم ساخد من كل تخصص واحد او اثنان 
و هذا لا يعني انني اريد ان اكون متصدر
لكنني اخشي التكتل لان هذا غير منطقي
و بالتاكيد يمكننا مساعدة اي شخص ما عليه سوى طرح 
اسئلته و في غضون 3 ايام على الاكثر سنعطي صاحب السؤال اجابة مفصلة باذن الله 

_************
وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب_
_​


----------



## الطيار المغربي (22 أغسطس 2010)

الطيار المغربي ينتضركم يا عرب و يا مغاربة


----------



## ssahir (23 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم _
_اريد اميل بتا3ك_


----------



## krass123 (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا أيظا محتاج لاشخاص مثلك 
اميلي الخاص 

*
************
وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب
*


----------



## الطيار المغربي (23 أغسطس 2010)

اميلي يا اخي هو 

*
************
وضع وسائل الاتصال المختلفة خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
المراقب
*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

**********************
 
 يرجى طرح الافكار والاقتراحات من خلال مشاركات الموضوع ليستفيد بها اكبر عدد من الاعضاء وليس من خلال تبادل وسائل الاتصال المختلفة من خلال المشاركات لان هذا مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
 وفى حالة اذا كانت هناك ضرورة للتواصل خارج الملتقى فيكون عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة فقط
 
 المراقب​


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

bon courage mon ami
est ce que c'est possible d'avoir to email dans un message privé?


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

bon courage mon ami
est ce que c'est possible d'avoir ton email dans un message privé?


----------



## المهندسسس (29 أغسطس 2010)

اخي اطرح الافكار هنا وسنحاول التعاون سويا


----------



## عرب نجد (10 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي . اني انا سوف اصنع هذة الطائرة رغم الانتقادات ولو انها ماتطير بس يبيلي وقت واريد انموذج بسيط ومواد بسيطة وولاكن همي الاكبر هي المروحه مع اني اعمل في مجال الطيران الحربي ولاكن لااجدهذة المواد


----------

